# Beavertail predator



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone know something about this??


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I was wondering same thing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully that screen background is not a clue. Maybe they are getting into the mud motor and duck boats like Beavertail.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Hopefully that screen background is not a clue. Maybe they are getting into the mud motor and duck boats like Beavertail.


It is a Beavertail


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Right. There is Beavertail and Beavertail Skiffs. But that camouflage background which includes ducks does not make me think another skiff as we typically think of.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Maybe they were the first to master the camouflage of Predator. Invisible skiff?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Interesting timing. Louisiana Sportsman show is listed as an upcoming event on their web site. The show starts 3/15.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Needs to be something remarkable. Otherwise why not release something sooner if it’s just another boat model. I hate suspense. Kind of like a new girl friend and your wondering when is she going for my zipper.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

It’s from the Beavertail skiffs Page, I was hoping someone on here had the lowdown on what they’re doing down there....


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought it was just interesting timing with ECC coming out with the SKANU. I am thinking hybrid paddle craft intended more for a duck blind than a shallow water fishing machine.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

csnaspuck said:


> I thought it was just interesting timing with ECC coming out with the SKANU. I am thinking hybrid paddle craft intended more for a duck blind than a shallow water fishing machine.


Dam. That would be another floating object in middle of known running lanes. I have yet to figure out this behavior


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

My understanding was that Beavertail skiffs was originally a part of Beavertail that makes the duck boats and mud motors. I thought in the early 2000's that beavertail skiffs were made in Minnesota. I think they sold the saltwater side to someone in Florida.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, Aeon Marine (corporate name of BTS) is based in Bradenton. Don't know the backstory about the Minnesota link but seem to recall some connection with the original owners.

I correspond with Liz on a regular basis. They are keeping this one under wraps for now, though. Makes good marketing sense to do launches this way since the outdoor press attends boat shows and other events so exposure/publicity is maximized.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I disagree. And think it's bad business. I can't think of any marine related press that would do much good. How do they sell their current skiffs? Online, word of mouth. Might by something else where as I might wait for release if I knew what it was. I see no benefit in waiting. A year early? Yes as it might cause sales of current offerings to suffer. It is what it is. 3/15/18.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Guess you've never attended the Miami or Ft. Lauderdale boat shows?

Even a short new boat write-up in national publications like Salt Water Sportsman or Sport Fishing is worth the equivalent of thousands of dollars in comparable advertising. It makes the phone ring and email inquiries to come in. Does it translate into immediate sales? Not always, but it's a way to establish a relationship, which is especially important for direct-sales business plans. 

When was this originally posted? Last March? Couldn't see a date on the screen shot Rick posted.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Correct. That's my point. Don't hear much about it so certainly don't need it to buy something.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Zika said:


> Even a short new boat write-up in national publications like Salt Water Sportsman or Sport Fishing is worth the equivalent of thousands of dollars in comparable advertising. It makes the phone ring and email inquiries to come in. Does it translate into immediate sales? Not always, but it's a way to establish a relationship, which is especially important for direct-sales business plans.


I'm not sure I agree with you Zika, the world has changed, who reads those rags anymore? I depend on this forum to keep me up to date, since I've stopped using most social media (Facebook is EVIL!). 

Reaching the consumer is a different challenge today. I'm grateful that East Cape, Chris Morejohn and Ankona regularly visit this site, I wish the other manufacturers would as well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hundreds of thousands of subscribers and news stand buyers still read print, fortunately. Many of us use multiple sources to research products, including but not limited to forums such as this one. The publications are also enhancing content on their own sites. I don't do any social media myself, but I'm probably twice as old as many on here.

To each his own. Regardless, Beavertail's decision to publicize launches and market accordingly seems to be working for them, based on recent sales figures.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The outdoor press is effectively social media these days, IMHO...especially in the skiff, fly, sight casting demographic...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> Many of us use multiple sources to research products, including but not limited to forums such as this one. The publications are also enhancing content on their own sites.


Many forums have died a slow death, strangled by social media. The Florida Sportsman Forums are a shadow of their former "glory", for example. And those poor bastards keep sending me magazines with the same recurring meat fishing articles despite the fact that I haven't paid for one in years. Even the magazines have gotten thinner and thinner. The only ad I can remember is the beanbag one with the bikini models. I stumble on it every time despite already having a beanbag. *lol*

Microskiff is one of the very few forums that is still viable. 

And I say this as someone who has administrated and managed boards, forums, and etc since the days before WWW was a thing and everyone was reading USENET groups.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

crboggs said:


> The outdoor press is effectively social media these days, IMHO...especially in the skiff, fly, sight casting demographic...


Agreed, it's a part of it. But not all of it and in terms of those segments, while many of us are quite passionate about skiffs, fly, sight-fishing, etc., they represent a smaller percentage of the overall outdoors industry and discretionary dollars spent.

I'd also agree that social media has helped promote the sport. But it also has an ugly side where some are doing stupid stuff just to get "Likes," aka the idiots in Tampa who towed the shark behind the boat, harassed tarpon and other unethical acts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> I'd also agree that social media has helped promote the sport. But it also has an ugly side where some are doing stupid stuff just to get "Likes," aka the idiots in Tampa who towed the shark behind the boat, harassed tarpon and other unethical acts.


True. But that's more of a generational / parenting issue than a social media issue...IMHO.

Being from the Tampa area, I can tell you with some authority that most of our angling peers would have happily dragged those buffoons behind their boats in order to make it a teachable moment.

And quite honestly, it was the social media outcry that forced FWC to take it seriously and investigate.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I pulled the pic off their Instagram. They posted it on wed.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep, it is a generational thing. Many of us old farts like ink stains on our fingers instead of blisters from texts or flipping digital pages on an iPad. 

Enough of this discussion for me. Time to rig some tackle and get out on the water.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Guess I’m old at heart then, just started the instergram thing two months ago. Been drawing the steel framing for a building with the old technology pencil the past 2 days...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Dam. That would be another floating object in middle of known running lanes. I have yet to figure out this behavior


You sound like one of those guys that thinks power boats are the only craft that should be on the water. Yes, lots of idiots in plastic boats but even more behind the wheel of a boat they can’t even handle and are scared to get off their GPS tracks so they damn near run people over instead of running off the little colored line on the screen...


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

...so back to the Predator? Maybe a Cast-n-Blast rig? Seems they have the skiff/flats segment covered (16' / 30hp Micro to a 20' / 300hp go-fast rig) The camo background and "Predator" name make me think of a hunting focus....could be wrong.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

It's badass


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

zmgsvt said:


> It's badass


Alright coughs it up, what do you know


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It is a tank with fly rods instead of actual guns. Full tracks and a hammock inside in case you get tired and feel like a nap


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Their latest Instagram post is the boats decal...a play on the original BT logo with a rod, shotgun, silhouettes of ducks and marsh grass 

Just a guess, but whomever said it would be a cast and blast machine is spot-on


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I can only imagine where this thread goes once there is a pitcher(sp)...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You sound like one of those guys that thinks power boats are the only craft that should be on the water. Yes, lots of idiots in plastic boats but even more behind the wheel of a boat they can’t even handle and are scared to get off their GPS tracks so they damn near run people over instead of running off the little colored line on the screen...


Yep, lowtide at tgiving and my brother following a line over turkey point. Told him to turn around, 20 minutes with motor trimmed up, then weed wackier done pee hole too clear it. Lesson learned.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

So today is the day we find out what something is that relates to tarpon and ducks. Can’t wait.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

WAKE UP !!!!!!! It's March 15th. Now everybody will know......"The rest of the story!" ( That was for the old geezers like me.) I love my BT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

crboggs said:


> True. But that's more of a generational / parenting issue than a social media issue...IMHO.
> 
> Being from the Tampa area, I can tell you with some authority that most of our angling peers would have happily dragged those buffoons behind their boats in order to make it a teachable moment.
> 
> And quite honestly, it was the social media outcry that forced FWC to take it seriously and investigate.


Maybe we can get the FWC to investigate this. These were left on the Joe's bayou Ramp in Destin. Apparently it was bow hunters. I have already posted this on Facebook.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Padre said:


> Maybe we can get the FWC to investigate this. These were left on the Joe's bayou Ramp in Destin. Apparently it was bow hunters. I have already posted this on Facebook.
> View attachment 24930


What is wrong with people? Seriously.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll tell you what's wrong. People are more fukced in the head than ever. Will only get worse


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

stay on topic.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Padre said:


> Maybe we can get the FWC to investigate this. These were left on the Joe's bayou Ramp in Destin. Apparently it was bow hunters. I have already posted this on Facebook.
> View attachment 24930


Those rays cruise the beaches of Walton County all day. I love watching them. Are they cownose rays?

There is an Insta-celebrity from the area that bowfishes for them. Claims to eat them. 

Seems kinda shitty to me. My brother in law tried to get me to go on a trip with him. "Hell no" was my text back. He was confused by my response. "Look at his Insta" was his reply.

My "Hell no" was because I saw his Insta. FTG.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> stay on topic.


and may I add......STAY OFF THE GRASS !!!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> and may I add......STAY OFF THE GRASS !!!


You're going to get a flaming bag of poop on your front porch old man.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> You're going to get a flaming bag of poop on your front porch old man.


I'm prepared:


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back on topic..


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's a link to the BT Predator page. Thanks to a good friend who got lucky guessing that they would follow the same protocol for the web address for the Predator...

https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/models/predator


LOA
16’ 6”


Beam
70 inches


Draft
5+ inches


Power
up to 50 HP


Live Well
(Optional) 18 gallons


Fuel Tank
6+ gallons


Gross Weight
510 lbs


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like the Sabine Micro...


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Looks like the Sabine Micro...


bit wider, appears to have a few degrees of deadrise at the transom, and isn't aluminum...otherwise yep, definitely aimed at the same market. had to figure that's what we were gonna see today


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

A green, tiller mosquito without sponsons or a poling platform.

So about them cownose rays and bow fishermen....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Zika said:


> Guess you've never attended the Miami or Ft. Lauderdale boat shows?
> 
> *Even a short new boat write-up in national publications like Salt Water Sportsman or Sport Fishing is worth the equivalent of thousands of dollars in comparable advertising.* It makes the phone ring and email inquiries to come in. Does it translate into immediate sales? Not always, but it's a way to establish a relationship, which is especially important for direct-sales business plans.
> 
> When was this originally posted? Last March? Couldn't see a date on the screen shot Rick posted.


Manufacturers pay magazines for those write-ups. It's advertising mocked up as journalism.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Manufacturers pay magazines for those write-ups. It's advertising mocked up as journalism.


Bonk. Wrong answer, at least for the titles I mentioned. Would you like to try again for the double Jeopardy prize?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats to Beavertail on the launch. The company's reputation for quality and customer service will be a selling point with the Predator, even with similar models on the market.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Zika said:


> Bonk. Wrong answer, at least for the titles I mentioned. Would you like to try again for the double Jeopardy prize?


Maybe for those magazines in particular but marketing and advertising is what my wife does for a living. When you see "reviews" in magazines, particularly for boats, cars, trucks, gear, etc they're paid for by the manufacturers.

Don't mistake this to mean that I'm panning Beavertail skiffs. They're great boats and I've fished off of several models many, many times, this sort of advertising is just standard-operating procedure in the industry.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> A green, tiller mosquito without sponsons or a poling platform.
> 
> So about them cownose rays and bow fishermen....


Their latest post has the full up boat from the show. GTR HD mud motor, poling platform, pop-up blind, casting platform sorta rigged with big bow fishing lights. Definately aimed at the La crowd.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Interested to see how a glass mudboat does. Every boat I've seen with a mudmotor seems to live a life dragging over all kinds of crap. That was part of why the cajun navy guys were such a huge help in harvey, you could hear those things Draggin their way over crap from half a mile away lol.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

I saw the skiff....looked nice. I thought it was a Sabine at first until I saw the BT logo. 

Not so sure I would want a mud motor on a skiff. They are or were super heavy relative to HP. They are excellent at what they do, but ill never own another. Kind of like 4 wheel drive but with more downside...heavy, loud, bad turning radius, and getting stuck sucks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Bite has turned off, pecker has shriveled, puss has dried up, tits have sagged, beer is gone, ice has melted, steak has burned, run ended, fav restaurant closed. 

Let down as I was exspecting.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Heat_PCB said:


> Their latest post has the full up boat from the show. GTR HD mud motor, poling platform, pop-up blind, casting platform sorta rigged with big bow fishing lights. Definately aimed at the La crowd.


Link?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Link?


It's a facebook / instagram video. Try this.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1838876722797314


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Looks neat . 
I’d have my fly line around every one of them lights .

I’m guessing the Kevlar is tough but my experience is that with a mud motor you tend to go places that are hard on the hull. 
This will be one to watch.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Heat_PCB said:


> Their latest post has the full up boat from the show. GTR HD mud motor, poling platform, pop-up blind, casting platform sorta rigged with big bow fishing lights. Definately aimed at the La crowd.


I saw that as well. The one rigged with the pop up blind looked interesting. I've always thought there would be a good way of incorporating a poling platform and front lean bar into a pop up blind. The BT approach was more traditional looking.

Pro tip: LA bow fishermen prefer giant fans to motor shades and long sticks. They are mostly considered bottom of the barrel around here.

Disclosure: Princess apparently cannot live more than an hour from mommy. I suppose I'm serving a life sentence in this shit hole.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The original Beavertail did the same thing. Stuck a mud motor on it. I still have the promotional DVD.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I wouldn't call it a mud boat just because they offer a mud motor (hope that transom is extremely reinforced). It comes with a 4-stroke tiller option as well. It's not a mud hull, and I don't think their intent is jumping stumps with it. But I could see how it would be a decent setup for Delacroix or Venice, some ducks in the AM, reds in the afternoon, and bow fishing at night. Wouldn't have to worry as much about getting caught on the flats by the tide either.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

My favorite thing about the Predator. If you don't need the platform, just pop it off.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like a good skiff for multiple scenarios. I wish they would come out with a 16’x70” poling skiff with 0 degree deadrise. These dimensions have been proven by whipray time and time again.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

What is the deadrise of the Predator? It's 16'6" x 70"


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Those rays cruise the beaches of Walton County all day. I love watching them. Are they cownose rays?
> 
> There is an Insta-celebrity from the area that bowfishes for them. Claims to eat them.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought bull nose cow rays were protected.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I've never known the bow-fishing types to be conservationists...change my mind, but this picture isn' the first time I've seen this, probably the same dudes who shoot a buck, don't tag it, take the backstraps and leave the carcass


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know much about this topic other than from the googles.

This article is focused on Chesapeake Bay.

http://fishpondusa.com/the-pond/wing-shooting-cows

Here is a picture my BIL sent trying to get me to book. 










I don't know if he really wanted to kill rays with a bow or if he thought the four attractive ladies were the guides. I believe what this guide is doing in Florida is perfectly legal. 

I have heard most people refer to them as cow nose rays. Another guy on the beach called them skates. Correct me if I'm wrong referring to them as cow nose.

At the local level (Lowsyanna), bow fishing for redfish at night has a huge negative impact on the resource. There is some serious bad blood between bow fishermen and the rod n reel crowd. Allowing people to bow fish for "game fish" at night is just par for the course in these parts.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I don't know much about this topic other than from the googles.
> 
> This article is focused on Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> ...


This is some jet ski level shit in my book.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I don't know much about this topic other than from the googles.
> 
> This article is focused on Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> ...


Negative, not legal. General prohibitions Rule/bullet point #1. Not legal to go kill shit for the sake of just killing shit (invasive species obviously not included).

No wildlife or their nests, eggs, young, homes or dens shall be taken, transported, stored, served, bought, sold or possessed in any manner at any time, except as specifically permitted by Title 68A, F.A.C. No one shall take, poison, store, buy, sell, possess or wantonly or willfully waste wildlife, unless specifically permitted or authorized to do so.
http://myfwc.com/hunting/regulations/nongame/

EDIT: Sorry, just realized that pic was maybe Louisiana, maybe/probably legal there. Think I got irritated reading it, and replied without processing the info...


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Will be alot less bow fisherman on the water on Saturdays when Bama Football season kicks off again...

Had a guy at work the other day tell me he shot 5 rays while out looking for flounder. I asked him what he does with the rays and he seemed confused at the question, "what do you mean what do I do with them, I shoot them". I no longer invite him on my boat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> This is some jet ski level shit in my book.


Lower than that IMO. They need to go get Instagram famous on Asian Carp, Lionfish, Snakehead, kill pythons in the Glades or any of the other dozens of things that would be ok to kill for "likes" or "followers", narcissism is off the charts anymore.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Negative, not legal. General prohibitions Rule/bullet point #1. Not legal to go kill shit for the sake of just killing shit (invasive species obviously not included).
> 
> No wildlife or their nests, eggs, young, homes or dens shall be taken, transported, stored, served, bought, sold or possessed in any manner at any time, except as specifically permitted by Title 68A, F.A.C. No one shall take, poison, store, buy, sell, possess or wantonly or willfully waste wildlife, unless specifically permitted or authorized to do so.
> http://myfwc.com/hunting/regulations/nongame/


My statement was based on the guide's claim that he eats them. 

In practice, you are likely the correct one.

I'd love to hear a client's account of what is discussed on one of these trips and what is done with the rays at the dock.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

@LowHydrogen "narcissism is off the charts anymore"

Hit the nail on the head x1000. Look at me, look at my trophy picture, look at how great I am.... I can only imagine the hasgtags # baglimit #iamawesome #raylsayer #cantbelieveionlygot534likes....

WTF is wrong with people? How can you be proud of that? It's a freaking Ray. How sporting was it to shoot an animal that has a top speed of 3mph? I'm not against harvesting food, but how much do you need to take? Assuming this is legal it goes back to the bag limit discussion that popped up yesterday. Just because you can take 10 of something doesn't mean you need to. Can't imagine that sport takes off, they will run out of rays real quick.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Those mud motors are some noisy air cooled SOB's. They are the Harleys of the flats. Imagine if those things became common on skiffs...

You can hear those things crank up from a mile away. Duck hunters on the lagoon blowing out of the back lakes across the no motor zone with those surface piercing props running all out...looks like fun but too loud


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe I am off here, but the pic @Ruddy Duck LA posted shows puncture wounds on those Rays. Clearly from being shot. The post on page 2 doesnt really show anything like that, and there's a few other species mixed in too. Is it possible these were caught in some kind of gill net or something and just dumped as a by-catch?
Regardless, still a spineless waste of life.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Now I'm just thinkin that if that pic is in Louisiana there aint no doubt that them thangs are gonna get ate. It may take a little hot sauce and maybe some garlic and onion powder but they will not go to waste. 

I have more of a problem with folks that don't utilize what they take out of the rivers,lakes and bays. Them ol cajun gals are gonna put them skates to good use. 

Side note: I've misplaced my recipe for stingray stew. If any of ya'll ********* got one I'd be much obliged if you copied it and pm'd it to me.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Now I'm just thinkin that if that pic is in Louisiana there aint no doubt that them thangs are gonna get ate. It may take a little hot sauce and maybe some garlic and onion powder but they will not go to waste.
> 
> I have more of a problem with folks that don't utilize what they take out of the rivers,lakes and bays. Them ol cajun gals are gonna put them skates to good use.
> 
> Side note: I've misplaced my recipe for stingray stew. If any of ya'll ********* got one I'd be much obliged if you copied it and pm'd it to me.


The attractive women shot the rays in Walton County Florida. I probably confused you when I shifted gears to bow fishing for Louisiana redfish.

And your recipe for stingray stew is probably next to the one for BBQ raccoon.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll get back on track by saying that personally I think the Predator is a badass boat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I'll get back on track by saying that personally I think the Predator is a badass boat.


Agree.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I looked at the demo boat today. I'm leaning hard towards grabbing it. VERY cool boats.


----------

